# Red gills?



## betta4ever (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey all! I'm very sad to be in this part of the forum, but I have a disease(i think) in my sorority. Currently one of my girls is in a 2.5g hospital tank with some meds. after getting stuck in the hole of a flower pot (not in my care) and getting deep cuts in front of her anal and dorsal fin. A couple days ago i noticed her gills are red on the tip. Yesterday i also noticed it on one of my other females! I just got them two weeks ago (they just got out of quarantine). Is this an internal parasite, some form of cut (doubt it) or what!? I have plenty of tanks to quarantine them in, but so far I've only noticed it in these two (i have four females).They're in a filtered,heated, planted 10 gallon and are fed a mix of frozen blood worms, aqueon (sp?) betta pellets, and Hikari Betta-bio gold pellets.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

How much and how often are the water changes, water temp, additives used, how is their appetite, how many and what kind of plants, any other symptoms other than the red gills and are the red areas the same on both fish, noticed any aggression or change in personality with the two that are not well....what kind of treatments are/have you done and for how long....


----------



## betta4ever (Jun 19, 2010)

*How much and how often are the water changes? *50% once a week
*Water temp?* 77-80 degrees F, 25-27 degrees C
*Additives used? *(?) Nutrafin AQUA PLUS declorinater (sp?), 1/4 teaspoon freshwater aquarium salt, every two weeks a 1/4- 1/2 tsp stress coat
*How is their appetite?* very good (they're a little "round at the end :lol: )
*How many and what kind of plants?* 3 sword variety's, java ferns (5-6 small plants), two unknown grass blade looking type plants
*Any other symptoms other than the red gills*? none
*Are the red areas the same on both fish?*yes, but a bit larger (still small) on the one that got caught in a flower pot
*Any aggression or change in personality? *no
*What kind of treatments are/have you done and for how long? *On one treated for getting stuck in pot, 1/4 tsp of aquarium salt for 2.5 gallons, squirt of stress coat (for fin and skin repair) for a week with 100% water changes every day or two.

*I *will try to get pictures either today or tomorrow. Also, sorry if my grammer and such is confusing to read.  :lol: :roll:


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

*Curled fins? not really an emergency i dont think...*

My bad, wanted new topic not post reply


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Your not using enough salt for your treatments......

I would go ahead and get them in a small QT that can be floated in a heated tank to maintain a water temp of 76-77F and use 1tsp/gal along with 100% daily water changes for 10 days....if you have tannins... this would also help....

Pre mix the treatment water in a 1gal jug of dechlorinated water add the salt 1tsp/gal and tannins to steep and use this water for the daily 100% water changes...


----------



## betta4ever (Jun 19, 2010)

I have no tannins (was going to order some but just never got around to it :roll but it should still work with only the salt (i hope). Should i just pick up a small heater instead (7.5w)? Because the only way i could float them would be in a bag. Though, i will increase the salt amount.


----------

